# Snow Foam P0rn ;)



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Saw the beading one and couldn't find a Snow Foam one so here goes:



















Juicy Foam from Juicy Detailing.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

AutoBrite Magifoam


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

autosmart actimoouse


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

This is autobright magi foam too. It foams but falls off pretty quickly, guessing its to do with my puny karcher. 
Enough clings on to clean but doesn't look cool for long.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Foam Lance, Valet Pro - Orange Pre Wash + TurleWax Big Orange


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

VP Neutral Snow Foam...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AB Magifoam...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AB Magifoam...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stjärnagloss Kokosnöt...


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Magifoam


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

DMH-01 why have you sprayed nuclear waste over that lovely 3 series


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> DMH-01 why have you sprayed nuclear waste over that lovely 3 series


lol, was thinking the same :lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> DMH-01 why have you sprayed nuclear waste over that lovely 3 series


Oh for goodness sake, it's not nuclear waste, the answer's in the name... IT'S SNOT


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Another Magi-Foam:


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

Blue Magifoam.


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Autobrite Magifoam


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

VP ph neutral with some OCD citrus pre-wash..............for a bit of 'bite':thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Magifoam







Eagle one sudsing car soap+megs apc


Chemical guys honeydew


And natural "snow foam"


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Aberdeen's nature sea foam!


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

PH Neutral on my Performance Blue S1600

























My recent Vauxhall pink to red project


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

think i could share a pic of 2 :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

k9vnd said:


> Aberdeen's nature sea foam!


It's the future

Snow foam with extra cut

Just apply pressure lmao


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

TheMilko2905 said:


> PH Neutral on my Performance Blue S1600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought I'd show my S1600 (134) in Performance Blue as well


----------



## -tombba- (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's some more blue for you guys 

Stjärnagloss Kokosnöt:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Some of my megifoam


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Autobrite Supa Snow Foam+ via a lance for the Karcher bought on Ebay from the UK :lol:







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> DMH-01 why have you sprayed nuclear waste over that lovely 3 series


:lol:

You do get some strange looks when using it


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

gave the old girls toledo a bit of a clean, planned to polish it, but think i'm coming down with the flu so didn't fancy 3 hours extra on it!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Aberdeen's nature sea foam!


What the Dickens is going on here? 

My effort, think it's Valet Pro something or other...









I can never get my foam thick like a lot of you guys get it and I can never get the photo quick enough lol.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

AB Magifoam through a AB Lance - first my A6, next my wife's 1-series


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

DAN: said:


> think i could share a pic of 2 :lol:


Bet they 2 are still dirty!


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Long time with no activity here, loved this thread, come on people you must have more pics around


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

an arty snow foam shot


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice bit of snow foaming going on there


----------

